# Bows



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm wanting to purchase a compound bow in the near future and was just wondering if any of you guys knew of any decent bows that could be purchased around the $300 range..any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i got an alpine extreme at dunhams for around 200 and it lists at like 450. just watch their sales. or go to als archery he knows quite abit about them.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I think there's one in the fargo forum for that price. PSE I think, for $300 you can get a nice setup at Scheels or Cabelas, go out and shoot some bows till you find one you like

good luck


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

tator, are pse's a good dependable bow?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I personally have never owned one. I'm sure someone on here has so they would be able to tell you more than I could. but I think they are pretty good bows.

sorry


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

They are Ok at best. Honestly a little violent, not the smoothest, some have a really large valley, and you can feel it in your wrist when you shoot the bow. I have owned 2, I will never own one again. There are better bows out there for the money.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I bought one of those PSE Predator packages about 3 years ago for $350 (I think). It has been a decent bow, but I am loking to upgrade already. They are surely not the smoothest and quietest, but good enough for a starter bow.

As far as PSE goes, they came out with a new line of bows. I am actually looking into the X-Force. From what I have read, they are right up there with Mathews, Hoyts, and Bowtechs' top models. We'll see, I have yet to shoot one.

Adam


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Iv shot pse bows for the past 15 years, and Iam looking forward to trying the new x-force line...I shot Pse because thay fit my grip, and shoting form...Thats what you need to find is a bow that fits you like a glove...I understand price is a big factor...Unless you change bows every other year the bow will last you a long time...Look at every bow you can until you find the one...If it cost to much now, start saving youll be money ahead with a bow that fits you...The other thing I look for in a bow is the brace height...The longer the brace the more forgiving it wil be...If you go to short of a brace height, and axle to axle you will have a hard time tuneing it...Good luck...


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

You might look at the Mission Bows by Mathews. It is thier intro line but use much of the same technology for $299


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've got a PSE that I bought from a pawn shop for $85. It's a great bow, really. It's got quite the handshock with lighter arrows, but it's nothing too bad. I'm not a huge bow fanatic, but if you ask me, a PSE would be a great choice if you're on a tight budget. I also know people that shoot Fred Bears and those ones are good bows for lower cost.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

i think a bow is outta the question for me for now unless someone gives me one, i just bought a new vehicle yesterday so all my money will goin to that for now


----------

